# How to eliminate brush marks



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Floetrol is a paint additive that helps the brush strokes lay down. It won't entirely eliminate them but it does help. Penetrol does the same thing for oil-based paints. I presume the Floetrol was mixed into your paint at the correct ratio? Not clear on what didn't get shaken???

You can knock down the high spots on the existing coat with some 150 or 220 grit sandpaper and then re-coat.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

I forgot to shake the Floetrol before I mixed it with the paint. So only the clear thick stuff got mixed with the paint.


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

long smooth strokes will help.

but to totally eliminate the brushmarks you have to Spray


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Floetrol is an extender...it helps the paint stay wet longer giving it more time to level out. Just dont add too much or the paint will stay soft and possibly sticky.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm just concerned that I may have messed up the bottle of Floetrol because I didn't shake it up when I used it for the initial couple coats of paint. When I poured it into the first batch of paint, only the thicker clear stuff came out of the bottle, leaving the thinner white material in the bottle. Can I still use the Bottle of Floetroll I have?


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

no buy a new bottle


----------

